# mortaio e pestello



## Pictsac

Buongiorno a tutti 
sapete dirmi come si chiamano il *mortaio e il pestello* con cui una volta tradizionalmente si preparavano il pesto in francese?

grazie


----------



## Corsicum

_Mortaio* =* *Mortier* _
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mortier
_Pestello_ : _*pilon*; maillet en bois pour aplatir légèrement les marrons rôtis_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pilon
J’ai vu aussi en Italien : _pestello, pestone; mazzuolo, mazza di legno per schiacciare gli marroni_

Pesto = Pesto !!!….La soupe au _pesto_, la soupe au _pistou. Pesto_ n’est pas dans le dictionnaire mais on le trouve dans les recettes de cuisine 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pistou
Voir aussi : la soupe au _pestu_


----------



## Pictsac

Bonjour Corsicum (weiss für eine wahnsinnsschöne Insel!  

Donc le mortier de marbre e le pilon de ligne d'olive pour preparer le pesto c'est juste?


----------



## Corsicum

Pictsac said:


> Bonjour Corsicum (weiss für eine wahnsinnsschöne Insel!
> 
> Donc le mortier de marbre e le pilon de ligne d'olive pour preparer le pesto c'est juste?


Salut la Toscane, chers voisins !
Je ne connais pas l ‘expression : « _de ligne d'olive_ » ?
On dit aussi couramment :
_Le mortier__ de marbre et le pilon en olivier pour préparer le pesto._
_Mortier__ et pilon en olivier_ : quand les deux sont en bois d’olivier
C’est celui que j’ai vu utiliser le plus souvent….j’ai les deux, marbre et bois.


----------



## Pictsac

Grazie mille, anch'io una volta li avevo entrambi


----------

